# [SOLVED][Samba] Krzaki zamiast polskich liter pod windowsami

## taopai

Witam, mój /etc/samba/smb.conf:

```
[global]

workgroup = MSHOME

netbios name = MICHAL

security = share

server string = Michal

hosts deny = ALL

hosts allow = localhost 127.0.0.1 192.168.0.

[Muzyka]

path = /home/michal/Kontener/Multimedia/Muzyka

guest ok = yes

[Filmy]

path = /home/michal/Kontener/Multimedia/Filmy

guest ok = yes

[Obrazy CD]

path = /home/michal/Kontener/Multimedia/Obrazy CD

guest ok = yes

[Tymczasowy Szajs]

path = /home/michal/temp

guest ok = yes

writeable = yes
```

Problem w tym, że windowsy nie widzą polskich znaków w udostępnionych plikach i folderach. Znalazłem coś takiego:

```
client code page = 852

character set = iso8859-2
```

ale w "man smb.conf" nic nie ma na ten temat, więc nie wiem czy jest to poprawne rozwiązanie (nie licząc zmiany 852 na 1250). Jak sugerowalibyście mi to rozwiązać?

Pozdrawiam,

TaoLast edited by taopai on Wed Feb 21, 2007 1:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## arek.k

Ja mam w sekcji [global] coś takiego:

```
display charset = ISO8859-2

dos charset = 852

UNIX charset = ISO8859-2
```

Działa, ale może rozwiązanie, o którym mówisz też jest dobre (może lepsze,nie wiem). 

Jeśli chodzi o manual samby, to jest on chyba mocno okrojony, bo z tego co sobie przypominam to podręczniki do samby mają po ponad 300 stron A4 (czcionka 12pt)  :Smile: .

----------

## taopai

 *arek.k wrote:*   

> Ja mam w sekcji [global] coś takiego:
> 
> ```
> display charset = ISO8859-2
> 
> ...

 

U mnie też. Problem wyniknął z tego, że domyślnie w sambie dla "unix" jest ustawione utf-8

 *arek.k wrote:*   

> ale może rozwiązanie, o którym mówisz też jest dobre (może lepsze,nie wiem).

 

Może, ale raczej nie, bo grepowanie za tamtymi ustawieniami po "testparm -v" nie daje rezultatu.

 *arek.k wrote:*   

> Jeśli chodzi o manual samby, to jest on chyba mocno okrojony, bo z tego co sobie przypominam to podręczniki do samby mają po ponad 300 stron A4 (czcionka 12pt) .

 

http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/ jakby ktoś był zainteresowany  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Tao

----------

